# Looking for a Custom Rod Builder



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

I want to get a custom rod built. PM me if you build for folks or who you suggest. Sorry if this is posted on wrong forum.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Can you share a little more about what exactly you are looking for? Things to think about would be the rod type (casting/spinning/offshore), species of fish you want to target, types of lures you would use w/weights, rod length, materials you might have in mind, and what your available budget would be. This would help any one of us help steer you in the right direction as far as recommendations on what materials to use while keeping in mind the type of fishing you want to do while staying in line with any budget that you may have. Other things to consider would be more decorative items like wraps, custom materials (acrylic, wood, etc...). If you can answer these questions, this should help the rest of us steer you in the right direction.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

^this^ and a location. There are great builders all over the great state of Texas here. One local to you may help also.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Response to Looking for Rod Builder*



TXFishSlayer said:


> Can you share a little more about what exactly you are looking for? Things to think about would be the rod type (casting/spinning/offshore), species of fish you want to target, types of lures you would use w/weights, rod length, materials you might have in mind, and what your available budget would be. This would help any one of us help steer you in the right direction as far as recommendations on what materials to use while keeping in mind the type of fishing you want to do while staying in line with any budget that you may have. Other things to consider would be more decorative items like wraps, custom materials (acrylic, wood, etc...). If you can answer these questions, this should help the rest of us steer you in the right direction.


^this^ and a location. There are great builders all over the great state of Texas here. One local to you may help also.

Thanks for the responses! I live in Sealy, fish POC/Seadrift and some Matagorda. This will be a 6.6-6.9 bait cast wading rod. Throwing tails and tops. I use braid. Fishing for trout, reds, flounder, in that order. Looking for a light, fist tip, with some backbone. I want split grip, no trigger, and skeleton with Micro eyes. Cork handle. Not interested in decorative wraps. But am receptive to discussing the cosmetics with builder.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

POCLANCE said:


> Thanks for the responses! I live in Sealy, fish POC/Seadrift and some Matagorda. This will be a 6.6-6.9 bait cast wading rod. Throwing tails and tops. I use braid. Fishing for trout, reds, flounder, in that order. Looking for a light, fist tip, with some backbone. I want split grip, no trigger, and skeleton with Micro eyes. Cork handle. Not interested in decorative wraps. But am receptive to discussing the cosmetics with builder.


Thanks for responding! I think the only information missing would be your budget. Any idea on how much you are looking to spend? Keep in mind that custom rod prices can vary greatly depending on the rod components used to build it. There's also the builders labor cost that you need to consider into the final pricing as well.

I personally do not know any builders down your way (I'm outside of Houston) but i'm sure several guys and gals here will be sure to know who to put you in contact with in your area. Good luck in your search and i'm sure that once you hook up with someone, you'll be more than happy that you chose to go with a custom rod.

Let us know if there is anything else that we can do to help.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Guys are right on with above responses, but I think that you should contact Guide Tommy Countz out of Matagorda. He has VERY close ties to Laguna Rods and can get you exactly the rod you are looking for. Tell him Rick said call for an extra discount... Thanks for the post!


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Laguna*



teamfirstcast said:


> Guys are right on with above responses, but I think that you should contact Guide Tommy Countz out of Matagorda. He has VERY close ties to Laguna Rods and can get you exactly the rod you are looking for. Tell him Rick said call for an extra discount... Thanks for the post!


THX! Are U with Laguna? I know Laguna builds production, but they build custom rods?


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

POCLANCE said:


> THX! Are U with Laguna? I know Laguna builds production, but they build custom rods?


Laguna does build very high quality custom rods, made to your order.

Call Chris or Victor at contact info below:

Laguna Custom Rods
2900 Katy Hockley Cutoff Road, #A100
Katy, Tx 77493

Shop: 281-665-1300
Email: [email protected]

I bought a laguna last year, and am very pleased with the sensitivity and back bone of them. Plus they make them exactly as you want, and have great components, and customer service to boot!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

If you are looking for the best custom made rods i suggest to try ,http://www.sargecustomrods.com/
Phone :512-913-1334


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Budget*



TXFishSlayer said:


> Thanks for responding! I think the only information missing would be your budget. Any idea on how much you are looking to spend? Keep in mind that custom rod prices can vary greatly depending on the rod components used to build it. There's also the builders labor cost that you need to consider into the final pricing as well.
> 
> I personally do not know any builders down your way (I'm outside of Houston) but i'm sure several guys and gals here will be sure to know who to put you in contact with in your area. Good luck in your search and i'm sure that once you hook up with someone, you'll be more than happy that you chose to go with a custom rod.
> 
> Let us know if there is anything else that we can do to help.


It depends on components, but I would say $250 - $350 range


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

POCLANCE said:


> It depends on components, but I would say $250 - $350 range


That's a very reasonable price range and you will definitely be able to get the custom rod that you have always wanted at that price range.

Several different builders have been mentioned here, all being great. I personally use Lance @ Swampland Tackle for high-end custom builds when I need that itch scratched. You can contact him here on the boards or give him a call at 985-852-1703. He's in Louisiana but ships anywhere at a fair price. His reputation among the rest of the builders here is impeccable. He'll help guide you through the process of what type of fishing you are going to do and which components would best fit your style of fishing, and most importantly, he'll keep it in your price range. He'll let you know up front at what you are looking at, cost wise, for the rod of your dreams.

I hope that this helps, and welcome to the world of custom rods!


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

TXFishSlayer said:


> That's a very reasonable price range and you will definitely be able to get the custom rod that you have always wanted at that price range.
> 
> Several different builders have been mentioned here, all being great. I personally use Lance @ Swampland Tackle for high-end custom builds when I need that itch scratched. You can contact him here on the boards or give him a call at 985-852-1703. He's in Louisiana but ships anywhere at a fair price. His reputation among the rest of the builders here is impeccable. He'll help guide you through the process of what type of fishing you are going to do and which components would best fit your style of fishing, and most importantly, he'll keep it in your price range. He'll let you know up front at what you are looking at, cost wise, for the rod of your dreams.
> 
> I hope that this helps, and welcome to the world of custom rods!


 Thanks to all for the imput!


----------

